# Funny - Have a laugh



## Yakuta (Dec 7, 2005)

Ever wonder why most of these are made at the expense of a woman.  
 
 
A husband was in big trouble when he forgot his wife's birthday.​His wife told him "Tomorrow there better be something in the 
driveway for me that goes zero to 200 in 2 seconds flat". 
The next morning the wife found a small package in the driveway. She 
opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. 
Funeral arrangements for the husband have been set for Saturday


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2005)

LOLOLOLOL!
Guess I'll have to pass that one on to a few of my friends.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 7, 2005)

That would be my luck too


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2005)

may he rest in eternal peace


----------



## Raven (Dec 11, 2005)

That sounds like something that happened to me the other day.

I told a friend of mine that my wifes cooking was tainted.

"Tainted?" he asked

"Yep" I said "Tain't a thing you can do for it."

The good news is my Doctor tells me that the swelling should start going down in a couple of days.  

~ Raven ~


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> That sounds like something that happened to me the other day.
> 
> I told a friend of mine that my wifes cooking was tainted.
> 
> ...


----------

